# Favorite soundtrack?



## Beachland (Sep 30, 2014)

What's your favorite soundtrack out of the three different ones- original Animal Crossing, Wild World/City Folk (shared a soundtrack) or New Leaf? I personally like the WW/CF one the best, maybe because of nostalgia but I just think it's better than the New Leaf one for some reason. And I never really cared for the original one (although that might just be because I didn't spend too much time playing that game, I should revisit the soundtrack).


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

new leaf bc i haven't played the others too much and i'm not a fan of wild world all together


----------



## oranje (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the theme song of WW but overall I like the music from New Leaf better. I love the hourly music, the new K.K songs, and the music box versions.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Oct 1, 2014)

ww and cf because whenever I am sad, the music comforts me more than any of the other games


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

The original, because unlike later installments I love all the pieces in this game.
From 7 AM to 5 AM I love love love this soundtrack to death, it's a shame that we didn't get a proper rip of it.
Not to mention, the Gamecube version had different music when it's raining, and a different tone to the music when there's cherry blossoms (9 AM is amazing with the cherry blossom mix).

Wild World is a close second, since it's so...soothing, but some tracks aren't that memorable to me. But it's a nice soundtrack. I especially love the orchestrated mixes in the movie, they sound amazing.

New Leaf is by far the weakest, with tracks like 7 PM and 8 AM are some of my favorites. Most of the tracks in this game...are a bit...well...not that memorable, and it doesn't catch onto my ears compared to Wild World and especially the original..which is kinda sad since Kasumi Totaka came back for this one...and he didn't gave it his aw in this one.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 1, 2014)

I voted NL but for me, it's tied between NL and CF/WW. I love the new music in NL, most of my faves are the hourly tracks between midnight and 6 am. But I also love CF and WW music because of the nostalgia and it's comforting to me. I played CF alot during a difficult time in my life and the music (along with everything else in the game) comforted me.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm forgetting a lot of the tracks but from what I can remember I liked Gamecube's the best...


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 1, 2014)

The Gamecube and New Leaf soundtracks are really nice, but City Folk was my first Animal Crossing game, so it brings back a lot of memories. I'd have to say CF/WW soundtrack.


----------



## floofyunicorn (Oct 2, 2014)

The Gamecube music was fantastic and probably my favorite, but I love Wild World's theme the most. New Leaf's music has grown on me the more I play it though.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 2, 2014)

The GameCube soundtrack is by far the most charming and fitting to the Animal Crossing series in my opinion. The WW/CF soundtrack got tedious because it was the same in both of the games, but it gets a close second. The New Leaf soundtrack has its moments (1am), but disappointed me overall. It's nothing memorable or charming like in the past games.


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 2, 2014)

Animal Crossing on Gamecube is easily my favorite although New Leaf's is very good as well. Wild World and City Folk's were just mediocre at best.


----------



## Coach (Oct 2, 2014)

Gamecube, but I love some of the tracks later on in the night in New Leaf!


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 2, 2014)

City Folk sounds so happy to me, I love it! It was also my first Animal Crossing game. All aboard the bus to Funville.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 2, 2014)

Gamecube has the catchiest tunes most def.
New Leaf isn't far behind though.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2014)

Let's Go to the City.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 3, 2014)

The original. It's memorable and kitschy and totally awesome.
It's like it made each instrument a toy version of itself, but in the best possible arrangements. IDK how to describe it, but it definitely wasn't flat or boring. I never turned the sound off on GCN AC.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2014)

Cube Crossing>all

I'm probably one of the few people that doesn't even much care for NL's soundtrack. Typically I just have the volume up loud enough to hear villager pings while playing other music off my computer. Not to mention the fact that one of the evening tunes actually succeeds pretty well at giving me a headache due to some pretty awful background noise it has that shouldn't even be there....


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 5, 2014)

Gamecube for sure! It's so peaceful and super nostalgic. It's one of my favourite game soundtracks ever!


----------



## Sissel (Oct 5, 2014)

Definitively, Animal Crossing GC's Soundtrack is for me the best one. 
But the New Leaf's one isn't very far behind.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 8, 2014)

For me, it's the GameCube soundtrack by far. City Folk and New Leaf have a few good songs, but overall they don't compare to the GameCube game. A lot of the good songs in the newer games are of the slow, almost put-you-to-sleep variety. While the GameCube game had some good funky beats.


----------



## Mango (Oct 8, 2014)

Gamecube
actually im crying thinking of cf and ww


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 10, 2014)

Would probably have to be WW/CF for me as WW was my first AC game & I just loved hearing the soundtrack for it every day. (*^-^*)


----------



## Yannick (Oct 10, 2014)

I loved the CF soundtrack. It might be just because it was my first game, but I love it so much


----------

